# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded >  اجرای برنامه نوشته شده به زبان  C#‎ 2010 به روی ویندوز های Embedded

## ara_tz

سلام دوستان
من برنامه نویس یک تیم رباتیک هستم، استاد راهنمامون یه کامپیوتر در نظر گرفته که ظاهرا ویندوز Embedded روش نصب میشه ،این کامپیوتر قراره از طریق وایرلس اطلاعاتی رو بگیره و همینطور اطلاعات و تصاویری رو بفرسته و قراره وبکم، ارتباط سریال و... داشته باشه.
من برنامه ای با C#‎ 2010 تحت دات نت 4 نوشتم که از طریق کتابخانه Aforge با وبکم در ارتباطه و همینطور کارای پردازش تصویر رو هم این کتابخونه قراره کمک کنه انجام بدم.

حالا سوال من اینه برنامه ای که من روی کامپیوتر های معمولی نوشتم و تست کردم آیا میشه روی این کامپیوتر هم نصب کرد و اینکه چه مراحلی باید انجام بشه که من بتونم از برنامه ای که نوشتم روی اون کامپیوتر استفاده کنم؟

----------


## SEZAR.CO

سی شارپ ویندوز اپیکیشن
تا اونجا که من می دونم سی شارپ مخصوص سیستم عامل های ویندوز.

----------

